# Celebrity crushes?



## diwali123

Do you have any celebrity crushes that are unusual or not obvious? 
I have few but Dr Drew is a hot hot hot man. I know it's weird.


----------



## SouthernMiss

I <3 James Franco myself lol Not really...hubby is hotter  But you know what I mean...a little celeb crush...he makes me feel like a teenager in that dorky, girly way lol


----------



## diwali123

He's too young for me but I get it!


----------



## diwali123

Who is Kal Penn?


----------



## Dollystanford

I'm not sure Famke Janssen is so strange George, even I have a crush on her 

The perfect man - those eyelashes!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

diwali123 said:


> Do you have any celebrity crushes that are unusual or not obvious?
> I have few but Dr Drew is a hot hot hot man. I know it's weird.


I think the man vs food guy is squishily adorable


----------



## NextTimeAround

Dollystanford said:


> I'm not sure Famke Janssen is so strange George, even I have a crush on her
> 
> The perfect man - those eyelashes!
> 
> James Bond have safe sex with a sand-woman - YouTube
> 
> Has she done anything since Bond? Piers Brosnan is my favorite Bond.


----------



## Almostrecovered

ten posts until SB mentioned Adam Richman, you're slipping hun


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Almostrecovered said:


> ten posts until SB mentioned Adam Richman, you're slipping hun


his chubby adorable self is in my highlight reel


----------



## Almostrecovered

you can be his goy toy any day


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Almostrecovered said:


> you can be his goy toy any day


:lol::rofl:


----------



## TCSRedhead

Sam Elliott in his younger years - like Roadhouse. I could watch the parts he's in over and over and over. More than that, it's his voice. I just want him to talk to me...

Come to think of it, now that I'm looking at this picture, he looks a LOT like H. Maybe I do have a type:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

OOOH YEAH!!! I feel the same way on that one Red


----------



## Dollystanford

Scarlet you stole my guy


----------



## TCSRedhead

Scarlet's a man-stealer???? ;-)


----------



## Almostrecovered

in a weird way I like Felicia Day for her mousy and nerdy portrayals


----------



## TiggyBlue

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think the man vs food guy is squishily adorable


I'm with you on this one, he has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## SomedayDig

> Ogling is so high school. If a woman hangs it out there for all to see, I look the other way. So many women these days seem to think stretch pants are jeans; you can see their junk in the grocery store. Gross.
> 
> It's a desperate cry for attention AWAY from your wife. As i said before, it disrespects your marriage and your wife when you act like that.
> 
> Grow up, be a loyal husband and honor your wife. And that goes for whether she's with you or not. It's not healthy to live a dual life.



LOL....hey...you girls are not being loyal wives and not honoring your husbands by looking at other guys boobs...I mean butts...


----------



## AnnieAsh

Will Ferrell, Jonah Hill and...Ron Swanson from Park and Rec. I love a mustachioed libertarian.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Talented.Handsome.Yum.


----------



## TCSRedhead

OMG - he is the perfect person for that role. One of my favorites!!!!


----------



## SomedayDig

I can be comfortable in my skin and say this is a good looking guy.


----------



## Dollystanford

Love Peter Dinklage! 

British celeb - you won't know him. Bet he's absolute FILTH


----------



## Dollystanford

SomedayDig said:


> I can be comfortable in my skin and say this is a good looking guy.


Well now this is quite the dreamboat - who is HE


----------



## ScarletBegonias

SomedayDig said:


> I can be comfortable in my skin and say this is a good looking guy.


eh,he's ok...I guess.


----------



## SomedayDig

Dollystanford said:


> Well now this is quite the dreamboat - who is HE


Some washed up old actor/comedian. Can't remember his name, though.


----------



## Almostrecovered

celebrities Dig, not poser nobodies


----------



## Dollystanford

ouch, b*tch is cold


----------



## TCSRedhead

Well, turtles ARE cold blooded creatures.


----------



## SomedayDig

Almostrecovered said:


> celebrities Dig, not poser nobodies


Go play Stratego with your friends.




Dollystanford said:


> ouch, b*tch is cold


He really hurt my feelings there. I can't look at him right now.


----------



## Dollystanford

Swoon


----------



## Jellybeans

Willem Dafoe


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Jellybeans said:


> Willem Dafoe


I totally forgot about him!! LOVE his look and his voice! I imagine him being an amazing lover


----------



## diwali123

Willem Defoe? Really? That surprises me. Interesting.


----------



## Jellybeans

Why does it surprise you?


----------



## Dollystanford

Willem Defoe is sex on a stick


----------



## diwali123

I just don't think he's sexy at all.
He has weird teeth and he looks like a serial killer. Lol.


----------



## Jellybeans

LOL I don't think he is "conventionally" hot but that is what you asked--about if we had any unconventional/unusual crushes.

He's mine! lol

I agree with Dolly...he OoZES sex appeal!


----------



## diwali123

Really? Well I'm not saying you are wrong but I never would have imagined people would say that. I don't know maybe I'm blind.


----------



## Prodigal

Sam Elliott in "Roadhouse." Whew!!! Time to watch that one again ...


----------



## walkingwounded

Jason Lee.

Now HE is a handsome guy.










I need to go lie down now.


----------



## A Bit Much

Nobody has mentioned Ed Harris yet, so I will.

He was dripping sexy to me in The Rock.


----------



## Dollystanford

I don't even like men with hair but


----------



## Nucking Futs

Voices do it for me too, especially when they're wrapped up in an attractive package. Ivanka Trump has one of those voices that do it to me but my favorite is Alice Eve.


----------



## heartsbeating

Jason Lee... absolutely! I don't consider him an unusual crush. 

I'll add David Tennant as the 10th Doctor.
Brian Cox. Looks good and can talk about the solar system. 
Gordon Ramsay. I can't help it.


----------



## heartsbeating

Flight of the Conchords......Jemaine.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Threads like this always amuse me, it always highlights how different personal attraction is.


----------



## diwali123

I think Jason Lee is unusual...lol.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Brendan Fraser gets me every time too:


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ru Paul.


----------



## diwali123

I told my h about Dr Drew and he said "he's old!"


----------



## diwali123

Ru Paul as a man or a woman?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Both.


----------



## diwali123

I used to have a thing for Bill Murray.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

diwali123 said:


> I used to have a thing for Bill Murray.


Lol me too 


Hmmm...I just realized I have bizarre taste in men

DeFoe DOES ooze sex and sex appeal. I wanna hear that refined voice in my ear saying things to make me blush
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7

diwali123 said:


> I used to have a thing for Bill Murray.


"He slimmed me."

At my age I don't usually go for the young'uns but Kate Upton is yummy. And the fact that she's not perfect makes her more perfect. If ya know what I mean.


----------



## diwali123

I don't exactly have a crush on him but I think if I were younger I would love Joseph Gordon Levitt. 
But he's too young and I saw him grow up on tv.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Faithful Wife said:


> Both.


I'm concerned about the fact that he's sexier to me as a woman lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Louis CK. he's not hot but damn his personality makes him sexy to me somehow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Brian Cranston in breaking bad after he goes all insane and bald
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1971

Dermot Mulroney, hot hot hot !!!!!


----------



## diwali123

You like the tidy whities.


----------



## diwali123

Robert Downey Jr. Except for the years of crazy addiction he's been sexy for a long time. 
Also Michael J Fox.


----------



## 1971

I also like Simon Baker, gorgeous


----------



## COGypsy

Stanley Tucci.

I'm not sure why, but something is just incredibly appealing about him.


----------



## diwali123

Al Franken


----------



## ScarletBegonias

COGypsy said:


> Stanley Tucci.
> 
> I'm not sure why, but something is just incredibly appealing about him.


YES! His eyes and that smirky twist he does with his mouth


----------



## ScarletBegonias

1971 said:


> Dermot Mulroney, hot hot hot !!!!!


He's so beautiful


----------



## TCSRedhead

The guy who plays Jax on Sons of Anarchy:


----------



## diwali123

Well of course. He's too young but total eye candy.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I'd take him for a ride or two... ;-)


----------



## keeper63

Celeb crushes closer to my own age:

Julia Ormond
Jennifer Connelly
Courtney Cox

Younger ones:

Megan Fox
Natalie Portman
Adriana Lima

There is something about the dark hair and blue/green eyes that just really does it for me, and always has. 

Interstingly, I have also had a decades-long crush on Sharon Stone, not sure why, she isn't really my physical type. Perhaps it's that element of bat sh!t craziness that I find appealing, who knows?

If I had to have a man-crush or bromance object, it would be Joseph Gordon Levitt. Not enough to make me switch teams, but I can see why the ladies like him.


----------



## diwali123

I think he might be gay. He just has a quality. His dates to red carpet and award shows are usually friends. He took Sally Fields to the oscars. 
He and Zooey D are great friends but you can tell there's no chemistry. Come on really??? 
Also they dressed up like each other for an event and he looked really happy in a wig and dress.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

1971 said:


> Dermot Mulroney, hot hot hot !!!!!


Our director of global marketing look like they could be brothers.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

EnjoliWoman said:


> Our director of global marketing look like they could be brothers.


I love work eye-candy


----------



## bkaydezz

chris kline or however you spell it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

You know he's Suri's dad?


----------



## Dollystanford

ScarletBegonias said:


> I love work eye-candy


my workplace is 80% chicks
I have NONE


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

I'm thinking I'm going to be alone on this but I find Moby oddly attractive even though he kinda looks like bat boy with glasses.


----------



## Urban

I love this thread! I especially love that no one has really mentioned any conventional beefcakes. I've seen some of my favorites mentioned already. Can add a few more:

Benicio del Toro
Javier Bardem
Mark Ruffalo
Alan Rickman

And ... Michio Kaku. Because he reminds me of my husband. Only he's not an abusive jerk.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Urban said:


> I love this thread! I especially love that no one has really mentioned any conventional beefcakes. I've seen some of my favorites mentioned already. Can add a few more:
> 
> Benicio del Toro
> Javier Bardem
> Mark Ruffalo
> Alan Rickman
> 
> And ... Michio Kaku. Because he reminds me of my husband. Only he's not an abusive jerk.


Omfg I cannot believe I forgot about Alan Rickman!! The smarmy charming way he carries himself,that VOICE and that ACCENT! 

It's hot in here now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

FrenchFry said:


> Both of the men from Flight of the Concords are amaze-balls.
> 
> Steve Buscemi.


Agreed! Although Brett would be in my usual realm of crush. 

Scarlet I hear you about LouisCK.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

Benicio Del Toro...yes, also not in my unusual category along with Jason Lee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RayRay88




----------



## Garro

I'm surprised no one has said liam neeson


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Kevin Spacey!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

FrenchFry said:


> How did I forget Kevin Spacey?!


I especially love him in House of Cards.I first started fantasizing about him after seeing American Beauty


----------



## ScarletBegonias

FrenchFry said:


> The Life of David Gale is what did if for me. My movie collection has Kal Penn and Kevin Spacey tied.


YES! I forgot about that one...I was tense through that whole movie lol


----------



## diwali123

Will Smith


----------



## TCSRedhead

Ed Norton

Will Smith is hands down one of the NICEST men in the biz. Very down to earth, great with his kids and the crew. His son is really funny - great personality too.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Will Smith
David Boreanaz
and Bradley Cooper

all Philly boys


----------



## ScarletBegonias

TCSRedhead said:


> Ed Norton


I keep forgetting all these fabulous under the radar men!! I looooove Ed Norton! Fight Club?! 'nuff said!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Almostrecovered said:


> and Bradley Cooper


I don't know why but he is so unattractive to me.I don't even think I could be friends with him in real life,that's how much I dislike his face and the way he carries himself.

It's weird,maybe he screwed me over in a past life or something LOL


----------



## TCSRedhead

Jason Bateman


----------



## ScarletBegonias

TCSRedhead said:


> Jason Bateman


He's adorable,I wanna drink hot cocoa with him while watching old movies.


----------



## Almostrecovered

speaking of Bateman

Arrested Development's new season is on Netflix in 10 days!


----------



## diwali123

Redhead do you work in the film industry?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

The level of unconventional in this thread has me twitching. Ed Harris, that Jax guy from Son's of Anarchy, Will Smith and Bradley Cooper I get... some of these others... I don't get at all.

Are these based on personality perception driven by characters played, or is this totally based on looks?

Some of these are real head scratchers. If someone tells me Jonah Hill or Michael Cera is hot, I'm going to spontaneously combust in confusion.

As for me, babes like Megan Fox are hot, but not really my type. I'm more for a Zooey Deschanel type.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I do not but hubby has. It has ruined watching a lot of movies and tv shows for me. 

Moving back to LA will put us back in to that circle all over again.


----------



## TCSRedhead

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The level of unconventional in this thread has me twitching.
> 
> Ed Harris, that Jax guy from Son's of Anarchy, Will Smith and Bradley Cooper I get... some of these others... I don't get at all.
> 
> Are these based on personality perception driven by characters played, or is this totally based on looks?


Women's attraction to men is only PARTLY due to their appearance. We find the persona that goes with it VERY appealing even if the looks are unconventional.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The level of unconventional in this thread has me twitching. Ed Harris, that Jax guy from Son's of Anarchy, Will Smith and Bradley Cooper I get... some of these others... I don't get at all.
> 
> Are these based on personality perception driven by characters played, or is this totally based on looks?
> 
> Some of these are real head scratchers. If someone tells me Jonah Hill or Michael Cera is hot, I'm going to spontaneously combust in confusion.


Jonah? No way. Michael Cera however YES WAY! lol He's the cutest I love his soft little voice and smooth skin...he's all awkward and lanky.LOVE IT!


----------



## TCSRedhead

Yeah, Michael Cera is adorable but for me, it's in a 'pat him on the head and hand him a cookie' kind of thing.


----------



## diwali123

I thought bradley cooper was really hot the first time I saw the Hangover but everytime I see him my attraction wanes more. I think seeing him in Wedding Crashers ruined it for me. 

Well for Michael J Fox, I've always thought he was cute. And the way he has lived his life, his bravery and attitude, the way he carries himself is so attractive. 

Some men just have a confidence and sense of humor, a way of moving and an attitude that is sexy. 

Personally I find men like Beckham, Brad Pitt, and Tatum Channing completely unattrative. Not that they are ugly but they just don't do anything for me. 
We watched 21 Jump Street and I didn't know who TC was. Then h mentioned it and I was shocked. This is the guy everyone is mooning over? Why on earth?


----------



## Faithful Wife

diwali...I tried to PM you but your memory was full and it wouldn't accept it.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

diwali123 said:


> Some men just have a confidence and sense of humor, a way of moving and an attitude that is sexy.


This is what I spent a very long time getting at on the PUA and attraction threads. All of this seems to go a lot farther than looks imo, and experience.

I wonder how much the ranking of men changes if you're evaluating them totally on looks vs personality perception.


----------



## diwali123

Try again FW.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Benicio del Toro makes me drool


----------



## Almostrecovered

no love for Danny Devito?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Ian Holm?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Zach Gallifinakis?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Patton Oswalt?


----------



## diwali123

PO looks and acts like he has a big d)ck.


----------



## Almostrecovered

so funny guys=sexy?

(do you see where I am going with this?)


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I love Dane.He's such a colossal pr*ck and he has bad skin but there's just something about him.I don't know.

I DO know I liked him a lot less after he shaved off his glorious messy bedhead locks.So maybe it's the hair that does it for me in his case.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Dane Cook isn't funny imo


----------



## diwali123

Funny can be sexy. It depends.


----------



## Almostrecovered

geeze the fish aint biting today when you fish for compliments


----------



## Almostrecovered

okay someone just lie and say they find me sexy since they find me funny


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I bet your wife finds you irresistibly sexy AND funny


----------



## Almostrecovered

sure throw the guilt trip in why donchya?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Almostrecovered said:


> sure throw the guilt trip in why donchya?


 you love it,if we didn't torture you,how would you know we cared


----------



## Almostrecovered

I'll twist to that to saying that you care because you find me funny and sexy

woohoo!!


----------



## diwali123

I need a picture.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Almostrecovered said:


> I'll twist to that to saying that you care because you find me funny and sexy
> 
> woohoo!!


that would imply I only care for shallow reasons!  how dare you! :whip:


----------



## Dollystanford

Funny can be sexy but not always. Funny sexy to me:




























But Ricky Gervais? Nah


----------



## Dollystanford

the bouncing turtle doesn't really scream 'sex' to be honest love, perhaps something a bit more moody, black and white, windswept, vaseline on the lens?


----------



## Almostrecovered

no respect...


----------



## Dollystanford

duckface?


----------



## diwali123

Oh yeah Dennis Leary. I bet he has a big one too.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

diwali123 said:


> Oh yeah Dennis Leary. I bet he has a big one too.


I feel he is in possession of a very thick one for some reason. lol


----------



## Dollystanford

yes a nice big fat penis :rofl:

apparently one of the biggest in Hollywood is Liam Neeson


----------



## diwali123

He's way too confident in his sexuality for his looks. Him and David Spade.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

FrenchFry said:


> Gael Garcia Bernal. Have a lot of his movies too. He's preeety.


Delicioso! I especially love his snaggletooth.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

I think Denis Leary looks like a proboscis monkey. Separated at birth...you be the judge...





















Must be the nice big fat penis...on his face.


----------



## Created2Write

diwali123 said:


> I don't exactly have a crush on him but I think if I were younger I would love Joseph Gordon Levitt.
> But he's too young and I saw him grow up on tv.


Ooooohhhhh, Joseph Gordon Levitt.......*melt* I can't watch Inception or Dark Knight Rises without H giving me "that look" that says, "I know you think he's hot." 

Milo Ventimiglia....Peter Petrelli in Heroes. Such an adorable face. 

Also, Liam Neeson. Sexiest man ever. That voice......I had a dream I married him once. No joke. 

My super secret celeb crush is Scarlet Johansen. I told my husband while watching The Avengers, "I kinda want to make out with her" and he laughed in my face. I _know_ he'd give anything to watch that. He just won't admit it. rofl. 

Richard Hammond from Top Gear.


----------



## Created2Write

Urban said:


> I love this thread! I especially love that no one has really mentioned any conventional beefcakes. I've seen some of my favorites mentioned already. Can add a few more:
> 
> Benicio del Toro
> Javier Bardem
> Mark Ruffalo
> Alan Rickman
> 
> And ... Michio Kaku. Because he reminds me of my husband. Only he's not an abusive jerk.



Alan Rickman! I knew I forgot someone. Colonel Brandon from Sense and Sensibility....and I'm sold. 

Also, Kenneth Brannagh.


----------



## Created2Write

Almostrecovered said:


> Zach Gallifinakis?


*puke* I'd sooner be interested in Vince Vaughn or the one really dumb actor from Zoolander who's name escapes me...


----------



## Created2Write

I forgot Paul Bettany.


----------



## Created2Write

Can I just say I don't get Willem Defoe? The man has one of the scariest faces ever...And his voice is annoying. 

Antonio Banderas....sexy old man.


----------



## heartsbeating

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Are these based on personality perception driven by characters played, or is this totally based on looks?


Flight Of The Conchords - Jemaine - YouTube ...when he does his moves, he does his dance moves! 

Saturn - Brian Cox - YouTube ...passionate and interesting!

The anger, the fire, the rage of a Time Lord - YouTube ...good men don't need rules.


----------



## heartsbeating

Nigella - ChocoPots - YouTube ...mesmeric chocolate.


----------



## Omego

I was going to say Paul Bettany but another poster beat me to it.

Liam Neeson
Ralph Fiennes
The actor from the James Bond movie who played the milkman in disguise.... I'll look up the reference and be back....


----------



## Jellybeans

Created2Write said:


> Can I just say I don't get Willem Defoe? The man has one of the scariest faces ever...


He is definitely an acquired tired.

Whoever said Benicio del Toro...HELLLLLLLLL YES. He's my "all-time."

And Ralph Fiennes is very sexy. Antonio too! Dammit, all these hot men!


----------



## Dollystanford

My all time


----------



## ScarletBegonias

omg.I need to go umm..take care of something...

lol


----------



## Created2Write

Henry Cavil is really, really sexy. Deep voice...charming smile...mmmmm.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Dollystanford said:


> My all time



Oh sweet holy yes to the yes! That man is fine. Wish I could lick your post a thousand times. Wait what…? Did I say “lick”? Silly me, I meant “like”. Yes. I would lick it over and over again…


----------



## diwali123

Who is that?


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

diwali123 said:


> Who is that?


Michael Fassbender. He can bend my fass any day!


----------



## Dollystanford

That, my friend is Michael Fassbender (otherwise known as Fassdong)

Beautiful, talented, big wang, sense of humour, parties hard

Swoon


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

This is my “conventionally” attractive celebrity crush. It’s more than his looks although those are considerable…it’s also his passionate personality, creativity, and political interests. I <3 him so hard.


----------



## Dollystanford

LOL the lovely Viggo
My mum is his biggest fan - she's met him six times


----------



## diwali123

Is he an English star or am I just completely clueless?


----------



## Dollystanford

He's irish/german but was in X Men First Class
and A Dangerous Method
and Shame

and numerous other films where he acts with that beautiful face and voice and knocks everyone else out of the park


----------



## diwali123

Wait wait who was he in Xmen? We just saw that.


----------



## diwali123

Oh yeah he was good looking. It kind if ruined it for me that he turns into an old English gay man. Lol.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Dollystanford said:


> He's irish/german but was in X Men First Class
> and A Dangerous Method
> and Shame
> 
> and numerous other films where he acts with that beautiful face and voice and knocks everyone else out of the park


I thought I'd died and gone to cinematic heaven with A Dangerous Method...Viggo and The Fass together at last! Even with his nose putty, Freud fvckheadedness, and Viennese accent Viggo was still dreamy. *le sigh*


----------



## Dollystanford

well I hate to make your crush even worse but my mum says he's totally dreamy and lovely in the flesh too


----------



## Starstarfish

Ewan McGregor 

It was only his presence that prevented me from strangling myself during Episode III of Star Wars.


----------



## diwali123

Ha!


----------



## Dollystanford

well if we're going that way I have to include James McAvoy who I didn't fancy before I saw him in Macbeth but once I did oh mah days

He was amazing and his ass is magnificent quite frankly


----------



## Hailey2009

Christopher Pine


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Dollystanford said:


> well if we're going that way I have to include James McAvoy who I didn't fancy before I saw him in Macbeth but once I did oh mah days
> 
> He was amazing and his ass is magnificent quite frankly


He's beautiful in an imperfect unconventional way. Love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write

Yes! James McAvoy! I love his voice.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Dollystanford said:


> well I hate to make your crush even worse but my mum says he's totally dreamy and lovely in the flesh too


I’m pretty sure your mum and Viggo don’t ever want me to have an “in the flesh” moment with him. That’s an international news story and possible (definite) manhunt waiting to happen.


----------



## All of a sudden

Chris Farley! He was so freaking funny!


----------



## TCSRedhead

Jimmy Marsden


----------



## Dollystanford

Jason Isaacs


----------



## Coffee Amore

David Gandy , top male model (English)


and Jason Momoa, actor, (American)


----------



## FormerSelf

These are my not-so-obvious, off the beaten path celebrity crushes...

Giada De Laurentiis...just a soothing personality.









Blanche Garcia frequent designer for Hotel Impossible. I think she is..just..wow.









I prefer women with actual talents...other than dramatic arts.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Amy Grant is a hottie with a gorgeous voice too!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Elizabeth Hasselbeck's....OMG


----------



## I Notice The Details

Angie Harmon also crosses my mind...


----------



## Camelia

Adam Levine, Jason Statham, Josh Duhamel, that actor on Game of Thrones who played the Dragon Mother's husband, Mark Harmon, the guy who plays Mr. Reese on Person of Interest. I could really go on for days. Apparently I like the dark, strong type!!!!


----------

